# TTRS owners FYI - new Audi fix for squeaking brakes



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

info posted on the Mk II Quattroworld forum. 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

I was informed by my local dealer last week that the campaign was going to become available today - they called me today to informed me that they had ordered the parts for my car and I made an appointment to have the work performed the following weekend! 

This is not only for brake squeaking, but also for other "clicking/ticking" noises that some cars are experiencing coming from the brakes/hub area.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> I was informed by my local dealer last week that the campaign was going to become available today - they called me today to informed me that they had ordered the parts for my car and I made an appointment to have the work performed the following weekend!
> 
> This is not only for brake squeaking, but also for other "clicking/ticking" noises that some cars are experiencing coming from the brakes/hub area.


 Is this something new? They came out with a fix in April or May. My brakes squealed like a banshee. They did the fix and my brakes have been perfect ever since. Not a peep!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

From the QuattroWorld thread, it looks like this includes the European update (which replaces the pads, plus the rotors and the calipers!). Can anyone in the US confirm that this is true? 

On the new calipers, there should be a pair of small silver dampers hanging out the back.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> Is this something new? They came out with a fix in April or May. My brakes squealed like a banshee. They did the fix and my brakes have been perfect ever since. Not a peep!


 Yes, this is new...campaign released yesterday. 



Marty said:


> From the QuattroWorld thread, it looks like this includes the European update (which replaces the pads, plus the rotors and the calipers!). Can anyone in the US confirm that this is true?
> 
> On the new calipers, there should be a pair of small silver dampers hanging out the back.


 I can conform that all components are being replaced (parts were ordered for my car already). I can also confirm that they are different calipers. I was on the phone with the person who works on my car from Audi, and he did mention "different caliper dampers"...he also offered to show me when I bring the car in. I will take photos and post them in a week from Saturday, which is when I have my appointment.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> Yes, this is new...campaign released yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I can conform that all components are being replaced (parts were ordered for my car already). I can also confirm that they are different calipers. I was on the phone with the person who works on my car from Audi, and he did mention "different caliper dampers"...he also offered to show me when I bring the car in. I will take photos and post them in a week from Saturday, which is when I have my appointment.


 This is interesting. Since the pad replacement seems to have fixed my problem and I think most of the others that I have heard about, what is the point behind replacing pretty much everything? Can I put a few track days on my existing setup and then go in for brand new brakes?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Williamttrs said:


> This is interesting. Since the pad replacement seems to have fixed my problem and I think most of the others that I have heard about, what is the point behind replacing pretty much everything? Can I put a few track days on my existing setup and then go in for brand new brakes?


 Some of us reported more than just squeaking (clicking/ticking noises on load change, read above)...the squeak was apparently fixed with new pads, I think this campaign is designed to address all of it. 

Can you go back and have this campaign performed on your car after having the pads replaced? Not sure...it depends on whether the dealer asks for you to duplicate any noises that may be abnormal or not. In my case, I was able to reproduce the noise over and over.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Some of us reported more than just squeaking (clicking/ticking noises on load change, read above)...the squeak was apparently fixed with new pads, I think this campaign is designed to address all of it.
> 
> Can you go back and have this campaign performed on your car after having the pads replaced? Not sure...it depends on whether the dealer asks for you to duplicate any noises that may be abnormal or not. In my case, I was able to reproduce the noise over and over.


 ive had a clicking/ticking from my front wheel area for a long time. it usually happens when I have the wheel completely cranked to right or left for hard turns under light acceleration. Wonder if that is the same thing?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

lpriley32 said:


> ive had a clicking/ticking from my front wheel area for a long time. it usually happens when I have the wheel completely cranked to right or left for hard turns under light acceleration. Wonder if that is the same thing?


 It could be a different variation of what I'm experiencing. On my car is happens with the wheels turned or straight. Almost 6 or 7 out of 10 times I come to a stop, when I put it in first and get the car moving, as I let off the clutch pedal I hear a click. Sometimes while in gear, if I let off the gas and then press on the accelerator again, I hear the click. To duplicate the issue at the dealer, I turned the wheels to the left, and basically going from reverse to forward, and vice versa it will click when getting the car to start moving.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

I just brought my 2013 TTRS for the transmission mount issue and brake squeal issue. Apparently, my car was not part of the campaign involving the transmission mount, but it is part of the one for the brake squeal (even though the squeal is gone). Audi said that they're gonna replace everything - calipers, pads, rotors. I hope it doesn't affect the braking performance adversely! But I did refuse the TSB for the Haldex AWD system. Once the parts come in and the job is complete, I'll post my thoughts.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got the fix done and everything was changed up - calipers, rotors, pads. The only physical difference I can see from the outside is that the pad wear sensor is red and thus visible on the driver's side caliper. The original wear sensor is on a black wire. I know about the dampeners on it, but unless I really look for them I won't be able to see them from the outside. 

Braking feels a bit more progressive, and so far it doesn't seem to have as much of an initial "bite" as the original ones did. Apparently the pads are directional and will squeak if installed backwards, according to the technician. He was not certain if it was a softer compound.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

Doctor 911 said:


> Got the fix done and everything was changed up - calipers, rotors, pads. The only physical difference I can see from the outside is that the pad wear sensor is red and thus visible on the driver's side caliper. The original wear sensor is on a black wire. I know about the dampeners on it, but unless I really look for them I won't be able to see them from the outside.
> 
> Braking feels a bit more progressive, and so far it doesn't seem to have as much of an initial "bite" as the original ones did. Apparently the pads are directional and will squeak if installed backwards, according to the technician. He was not certain if it was a softer compound.


Got the TSB done on my car yesterday as well. Rotors were noticeably new, calipers replaced as well but look the same. You can tell the pads are new as well. No issues at all so far. Work was completed by lunch time the same day I brought it in as they had the parts ordered in advance. Very satisfied with Audi's handling of the situation.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

man I just had audi replace the pads and I paid for new rotors at the time...don't want to waste those new rotors and pads...guess I will wait a while and see if I can still get this replaced at a later date.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

TTRStud said:


> I was informed by my local dealer last week that the campaign was going to become available today - they called me today to informed me that they had ordered the parts for my car and I made an appointment to have the work performed the following weekend!
> 
> This is not only for brake squeaking, but also for other "clicking/ticking" noises that some cars are experiencing coming from the brakes/hub area.



Is this going to be a formal recall or do we need to be proactive and check with the dealer?


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

psabo said:


> Is this going to be a formal recall or do we need to be proactive and check with the dealer?


Since this is not a safety issue (i.e the brakes not stopping the car properly) I'm pretty sure you need to be proactive. Only those that complain about the brake noise are going to get this done.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

mike'sttrs said:


> Since this is not a safety issue (i.e the brakes not stopping the car properly) I'm pretty sure you need to be proactive. Only those that complain about the brake noise are going to get this done.


Ok great, thank you


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

psabo said:


> Ok great, thank you


I didn't have to complain, I just asked about this campaign when I made my appointment for the 15k service. Though previously I had complained about the brakes, I don't think they really looked back at that record before they confirmed the new brakes.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Sitting at the dealer as my car undergoes brakes surgery...ahhhh beautiful!


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

i just cant figure out what the difference is in the rotors? they have a new part number for a reason. they are the same size, thicknes and still do not have a left and a right? Anybody figured it out? carl


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

carl44 said:


> i just cant figure out what the difference is in the rotors? they have a new part number for a reason. they are the same size, thicknes and still do not have a left and a right? Anybody figured it out? carl


Sometimes dealers change part numbers for certain parts in their systems to mark a point in time. I experienced this with BMW in the past. Exact same part, two different part numbers; only difference was the point in time during which they were manufactured. I wouldn't put anymore thought into it considering that all the specs are the same.

Also, why are the rotors being replaced? Logically, new pads will mate better to new rotors; it's quite possible that reusing rotors may lead to squeaks on any application, which is exactly what they are addressing here so they probably decided to play it safe and replace it all.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

TTRStud said:


> .
> 
> Also, why are the rotors being replaced? Logically, new pads will mate better to new rotors; it's quite possible that reusing rotors may lead to squeaks on any application, which is exactly what they are addressing here so they probably decided to play it safe and replace it all.


yes, i too am curious why they are changing the rotors


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

psabo said:


> yes, i too am curious why they are changing the rotors


psabo, that was a rhetorical question on my part, I explained why they are being replaced, which was the explanation right after the question.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

TTRStud said:


> psabo, that was a rhetorical question on my part, I explained why they are being replaced, which was the explanation right after the question.


Ahhh yeah, thank you, I re- read the whole tread. thank you


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

So my brakes were squealing like the proverbial Banshee for weeks and suddenly (for no reason known to me) stopped. No squeal at all. This is quite odd timing since my service appointment at the Audi dealership to fix the brake problem is scheduled for this Friday. 

Should I go through with the brake fix? What if I cannot replicate the squeal for the service advisor? What if I do not get the brakes fixed and several months down the road the squeal problem resurfaces? Is there a point where Audi won't honor this campaign? ( like after so many miles where the brakes would need to be replaced anyway etc)


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just go get it done. They know it is an intermittent thing. It will for sure come back


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

psabo said:


> So my brakes were squealing like the proverbial Banshee for weeks and suddenly (for no reason known to me) stopped. No squeal at all. This is quite odd timing since my service appointment at the Audi dealership to fix the brake problem is scheduled for this Friday.
> 
> Should I go through with the brake fix? What if I cannot replicate the squeal for the service advisor? What if I do not get the brakes fixed and several months down the road the squeal problem resurfaces? Is there a point where Audi won't honor this campaign? ( like after so many miles where the brakes would need to be replaced anyway etc)


it's not just a replacement, it's an upgrade. the calipers have been modified and you'll get a new rotor and new pad compound. mine had problems beyond squealing (vibration) and now it's perfect after the upgrade. sure, you can always say no to a free upgrade if you wish.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

croman44 said:


> Just go get it done. They know it is an intermittent thing. It will for sure come back


yeah I appreciate the comments... I spoke to the dealership to make sure they have the parts for the brake fix. Im doing it


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got mine done too. Great looking new brakes! Thanks to Audi for stepping up on this issue and fixing it properly for all of us.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

My brakes don't squeal but I want the new parts.  Who do we call for this? Dealership or Audi directly?


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Just got mine done too. Great looking new brakes! Thanks to Audi for stepping up on this issue and fixing it properly for all of us.:thumbup::thumbup:


yes!!! kudos to Audi


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

1TT1 said:


> My brakes don't squeal but I want the new parts.  Who do we call for this? Dealership or Audi directly?


I called the dealership and told them that there was a campaign that replaces the front brakes. They scheduled an appointment and ordered the parts. It was easy.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had mine done yesterday at Santa Barbara Auto Group. Chris and Russel who run Audi service couldn't have been nicer or more professional. One hour after i picked up the car Kevin their R8 tech called me to see if i was happy with the way the car felt. The cars feels great . As for the haldex i cant tell any difference but the last car i was doing 5K clutch drops on was my 69 390 AMX when i was 23 years old . Thanks Audi..carl


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

Is this just for the front brakes or front and rear?
Thanks!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

RS4Vin said:


> Is this just for the front brakes or front and rear?
> Thanks!


Fronts only.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Fronts only.


I think they did all four on mine; I will have to go check again (I've mostly paid attention to the fronts)


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

NamJa said:


> I think they did all four on mine; I will have to go check again (I've mostly paid attention to the fronts)


Unlikely...the campaign calls for fronts only....then again, someone at your dealer may have made a mistake and given you new pads for the rear. The campaign only specifies front components so even if you got new rear pads, calipers are most likely still the same.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody have the actual TSB number? My dealer said Audi will not replace the calipers, rotors etc. for brake squeal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

twin__turbo said:


> Anybody have the actual TSB number? My dealer said Audi will not replace the calipers, rotors etc. for brake squeal. Thanks in advance.


I spoke to Maria at AoA. Maria - Audi Customer Experience Center 877-354-2834 x43391.
She was very helpful with this problem. 
Also, when I told my Audi dealership that there was a campaign for front squeaking brakes they were able to pull it right up on their computer.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

psabo said:


> I spoke to Maria at AoA. Maria - Audi Customer Experience Center 877-354-2834 x43391.
> She was very helpful with this problem.
> Also, when I told my Audi dealership that there was a campaign for front squeaking brakes they were able to pull it right up on their computer.


Thanks again kind sir.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

took my car in today for my 25k maintenance and they said it is in fact for all 4 wheels.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

lpriley32 said:


> took my car in today for my 25k maintenance and they said it is in fact for all 4 wheels.


I am going Monday so will confirm with my dealership as well


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

psabo said:


> I am going Monday so will confirm with my dealership as well


My car's in the shop for the take job now, and they said it's fronts only.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

My brake parts have been ordered. Thanks for your contact at AoA psabo.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

twin__turbo said:


> My brake parts have been ordered. Thanks for your contact at AoA psabo.


you are welcome! I picked my car up yesterday from the dealership with my brand new brakes, calipers, and rotors!!! No squealing on the way to work this morning


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone with upgraded stainless lines gone in for this update? I have them and would prefer to keep them installed.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

lpriley32 said:


> took my car in today for my 25k maintenance and they said it is in fact for all 4 wheels.


Did you check your car afterward? I saw the Audi campaign details and it clearly lists fronts only.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

Marty said:


> Did you check your car afterward? I saw the Audi campaign details and it clearly lists fronts only.


I agree with Marty, it was only for the fronts. I also asked the service advisor and he confirmed fronts only


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Craac said:


> Has anyone with upgraded stainless lines gone in for this update? I have them and would prefer to keep them installed.


I did and there were no issues. Also have them good fluid to use and they did.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I did and there were no issues. Also have them good fluid to use and they did.


Audi put in aftermarket fluid that you provided?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Add one to the list. Got my red squares back. Shiny! Wonder how long that will last.

I swapped old stock pads in on the front but left aftermarket rear pads in. The newbie SA blamed the squeaks on them, so I asked him to look into the TSB. My usual SA called me later and told me I was good to go. I also have braided lines; no questions asked.

Declined the Haldex update and car wash. Good to go.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Audi put in aftermarket fluid that you provided?


Yep, Castrol SRF.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

I just picked up my TT RS with the new front brakes... beautiful! Did the dealer instruct anyone here on how to bed the new brakes? I just emailed my SA the same question and I am waiting for his reply. I forgot to ask at the dealership.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

twin__turbo said:


> I just picked up my TT RS with the new front brakes... beautiful! Did the dealer instruct anyone here on how to bed the new brakes? I just emailed my SA the same question and I am waiting for his reply. I forgot to ask at the dealership.


New brakes don't require much bedding...notice how the rotors have cross hatch patterns on them (initially they sound funky until they wear out)..these patterns ensure that no glazing takes place. So just drive it normally, or you can always go the old-school route and brake hard from 40mph to a stop about 3-5 times in a row.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> New brakes don't require much bedding...notice how the rotors have cross hatch patterns on them (initially they sound funky until they wear out)..these patterns ensure that no glazing takes place. So just drive it normally, or you can always go the old-school route and brake hard from 40mph to a stop about 3-5 times in a row.


I did notice the cross hatch. Okay, I will drive normal unless SA says otherwise. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

twin__turbo said:


> I did notice the cross hatch. Okay, I will drive normal unless SA says otherwise. Thanks for the info.


Anytime! I broke mine in by driving normally, and they perform great. Car stops on a dime!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

carl44 said:


> i just cant figure out what the difference is in the rotors? they have a new part number for a reason. they are the same size, thicknes and still do not have a left and a right? Anybody figured it out? carl


Besides the stated caliper and pad changes, it appears that the rotor drilled holes are just dimples on the inner and outer most areas. Better, those two are not ideal, for tracking.

Did anybody else notice that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TroySico said:


> Besides the stated caliper and pad changes, it appears that the rotor drilled holes are just dimples on the inner and outer most areas. Better, those two are not ideal, for tracking.
> 
> Did anybody else notice that?
> 
> ...


That's how the original rotors were too


----------



## TurboniumMK1TT (May 21, 2011)

*What's the bulletin number please?*

Does anyone have a copy of the bulletin or at least the number from their service invoice? My dealership is playing dumb.


----------



## TurboniumMK1TT (May 21, 2011)

mageus said:


> Add one to the list. Got my red squares back. Shiny! Wonder how long that will last.
> 
> I swapped old stock pads in on the front but left aftermarket rear pads in. The newbie SA blamed the squeaks on them, so I asked him to look into the TSB. My usual SA called me later and told me I was good to go. I also have braided lines; no questions asked.
> 
> Declined the Haldex update and car wash. Good to go.


Can you give any insight into the Haldex update? Seems no one wants it. If they ask me, why do I not want it?


----------



## TurboniumMK1TT (May 21, 2011)

*Brake campaign*

** Update - So I took my car to the dealership for the oil change. Their R8 tech looked at the car and the brakes. They confirmed everything on the car was stock. They also were easily able to reproduce exactly what I described to them in regards to the squealing at slow stops (exactly what everyone here has described). They gave me the quote to replace everything with the updated parts (rotors, calipers, pads, all labor and line bleed) which was like $4700. The tech said the new calipers had noise dampeners, but he didn't think they'd make the problem go away (contrary to all of your experiences) because he said it's an aggressive set-up and you'll always get squeal.

They confirmed there was a campaign as everyone here says. I asked him for the specific number and he said it was a bulletin but they didn't have the number. They said it had been "deleted" from the system because it wasn't active anymore, and that that's why it wasn't showing up when they ran my VIN. AND they confirmed had the original owner brought the car in for this issue when it was under warranty, then it would have showed up and been taken care of. Bottom line, he said to get it covered I'd have to call AoA.

I plan on doing this obviously. What does everyone think? This is a bone stock 2012 TT RS with now exactly 5117 miles on it. The warranty just expired in June 2016, and the original owner wasn't notified of this issue (I'm not crazy about the "you have to be proactive" to find out about the fix). He garaged the car, and when noticing squealing he assumed it was due to the car sitting. He put 3939 miles on it in 5+ years. It seems to me this issue is documented and the original brakes are a flawed design. I feel Audi should step up and make this right.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

*Same problem here, but I have 35k miles *

2013 TTRS Plus purchased new. about 35k miles on it now. I had brake squealing like you wouldn't believe. Of course my local dealer was in denial, but miraculously after taking it in, the squealing was gone when I got it back (squealing like a BANSHEE - clearly irregular). Now, I am at the point where the pads need replacing just from sheer use - let a lone any sort of product defect. So even though I documented my complaints in the past, I'll likely have to pay for new brake pads (because even if I bitch and moan, there is no way it'll get done in time - the brakes are almost at a 4 (11 is new), and Audi recommends replacing them at 5).


----------

